# Untouchable...Space Marines?



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

I was at GW yesterday talking with some of my friends and was wondering if its possible to turn a Blank/Untouchable/Pariah into a space marine if you get them at a young enough age?

Surely if you could then wouldnt they be even better against Daemons than the grey knights as they basically screw over the warp and psychic powers that target them.

Your thoughts on this?


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

It's technically possible but i would think the chances of it actually occurring are next to none. 

Blanks are incredibly, incredibly rare. I doubt there's enough easily available to fill a chapter (taking galactic distance and casualties in the process into account). Then there's the fact that they make people experience various degrees of comfortableness/ disgust; traits i imagine would make it hard for the youth to fit into the warrior societies marines typically recruit from or to fit into the marines themselves. Finally the Inquisition and the Officio Assasinorium seem to have a near monopoly on all found blanks. 

That said though i would see no reason why you couldn't turn an appropriately aged and otherwise compatible blank into a marine.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Pretty sure the gene-seed would not be compatible with a pariah/blank. 

Each Primarch was composed of Warp Energy and each Astartes has the blood of the Emperor, the strongest Psyker in the universe, running through their veins.


----------



## Machiavellismx (Sep 11, 2011)

In the video game it's fairly strongly implied that Captain Titus of the Ultramarines is a blank. I'm sure there has been or can be blank marines however, as aren't the blanks still human? and the gene-seed, despite how it was created, is still an organ? just a thought.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

It's implied that he is a psyker actually. The chaos bad-guy even says this repeatedly.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

It might be possible to do it genetically but would it occur? I don't think so. Blanks are rare, really damn rare, so rare that on a Hive World of over one-hundred billion people, only one blank will be born every generation, and that isn't a guarantee that it will even happen.

A Blank is too rare to risk losing in the very selective process of Astartes training, its much more practical to use them as they are and not take the risk of losing them to genetic incompatibility or a training death.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Machiavellismx (Sep 11, 2011)

Malus Darkblade said:


> It's implied that he is a psyker actually. The chaos bad-guy even says this repeatedly.


my mistake, I haven't actually played it yet, going off what I've read on here and my friends have told me


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

plus they would have to do alot of testing to catch them at the right age, most probably dont realise what they can do untill they get older and a situation comes about.


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

Also, Space Marines are pretty much Untouchable anyway... *boom boom, crash*


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

In sm he does repeatedly say he has a connection to the warp, but he may be wrong and he could be a blank but i like the psyker idea better


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

It is entirely possible, but generally those folks are carted off to be turned into Culexus Assassins.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> It is entirely possible, but generally those folks are carted off to be turned into Culexus Assassins.


They far more often wind up in the service of the Inquisition actually. 

There is no reason for this to be impossible, but as was said the risk of losing them during the transformation is too great a risk for an individual so valuable. Given what they are capable of, it is far safer to train them in their abilities and combat, and simply be more selective about deploying them rather than throwing them at every possible Chaotic invasion.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Because pariahs are so rare, it really is too risky to put them through the potentially lethal process of transforming a candidate into a marine. I think they hit on a much less risky solution by creating Illuminati marines in the form of the Exorcists. They've all been possessed by demons and then exorcised, making them immune to the influence of demons from then on and far more effective in combat against demons than any other chapter except for the GKs.

Besides, a whole chapter of pariah marines would really be overkill. Considering the effects just one pariah can have on psykers and demons just by being in the vicinty, concentrating a thousand of them into a chapter of SMs would be a waste of one of the rarest resources the Imperium has in the war against chaos when you could have a thousand pariahs on a thousand different battlefields.

The more I think about it, the more I realise it would actually be totally impossible to put a company of pariah marines on a starship and then expect the ship's navigators and astropaths to be able to keep their brains in their skulls.


----------



## DanCoolins (Sep 10, 2011)

while effective/likely or not, 
it COULD happen that a marine was untouchable
although it would most likely be a complete accident or coincidence


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Dan said:


> while effective/likely or not,
> it COULD happen that a marine was untouchable
> although it would most likely be a complete accident or coincidence


Any potential SM recruit goes through extremely deep and thorough psychic screening, so it's pretty much impossible that one would slip through the cracks. Considering the emnity that pariahs can stir up in normal people, I'm pretty sure if a chapter found one they would park him off somewhere isolated and give their local Inquisitor a call.


----------



## DanCoolins (Sep 10, 2011)

i derped, yeah khornes fist is right, although as per the ravenor books it is possible to 'turn off' an untouchable, maybe its possible to artificially create one, but thats probably off topic....


----------

